# worth to get? 59 Panther



## sfhschwinn (Jan 13, 2015)

For those who have read the recent post about the guy offering a "Schwinn Phantom" for $5600 or so on ebay that was a piece of crap rat rod not even a canti frame, I spoke to him through email and phone giving him advice on what he has and what it is worth and he agreed he has no idea what he has. The few that I saw were mostly schwinns customized with Chinese parts and repainted. I know he has more than what I saw. I am going to his storage tomorrow to see the bikes as I sold a workmans trike and have to deliver it three blocks so I said I might as well go. The one thing that caught my eye was this fully original Panther. I have always sold every woman's bike I have had including two hornets currently in my possession that are up for sale. I love the way this bike looks but don't want to over pay. I told him I was interested in it around the $200 range. What would be the top that this bike would bring. I have no intention of selling but in case I need to I don't want to have a lot in it. I think this is in great condition as well though there are a few scratches. Also I thought panthers only had chrome fenders? could these not be original to the bike?http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/bik/4836591322.html


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 13, 2015)

This bike appears repainted to me. The light green isn't the right color and yes it should have chrome fenders. Looks like it has the correct parts which are worth about five hundy or so if you blew it apart. As a whole bike a few hundred is where I would be. V/r Shawn


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 13, 2015)

I was going through pictures and your right the green is off. I hate to blow it apart but some of those pieces look appetizing like the headlight and wheels. So that's the new question would parting this one be ok since it is a repaint? I know there was an original paint one without the original springer that sat for months before it sold and parting seems to sell "restored" bikes faster. Thoughts?


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 13, 2015)

Doesn't look like a complete repaint.  Looks like he only painted the fenders, the chrome portion of the tank, the rocket ray, and the front part of the frame.  Rest looks like original paint.  I would be interested in the fork arms/springer set up if you part it out.  And that's if it hasn't been painted.  The left fork arm on my Panther is bent and I've been looking for an original paint replacement.


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 13, 2015)

Eh..

Looks like that "Crest Toothpaste Green" is on the springer fork arms too.  The 3 lines on the side of the arms.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 13, 2015)

Crazy8 said:


> Eh..
> 
> Looks like that "Crest Toothpaste Green" is on the springer fork arms too.  The 3 lines on the side of the arms.




think your right on that, I will have to see if this was painted over


----------



## Crazy8 (Jan 13, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> think your right on that, I will have to see if this was painted over




It's a shame because that would be a really nice bike to put my wife on.  Bigger problem though is she's only 4'10".  She just won't fit.  Might have to build a Baby Green Lady Panther with a 20" frame that I have.


----------



## nj_shore (Jan 13, 2015)

I spoke to the owner yesterday, he sent me a bunch of pictures.... Someone went a little far with the paint on some of them.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 13, 2015)

nj_shore said:


> I spoke to the owner yesterday, he sent me a bunch of pictures.... Someone went a little far with the paint on some of them.




Did you see the rat rod stingray. That was ugly and also the horrible rack on the blue "Schwinn Dyno" as he calls it


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 13, 2015)

After looking at all the pictures, it looks like a total repaint to me.


----------



## greenephantom (Jan 13, 2015)

I'll also thrown down for total repaint. Tank should be chrome, the chainguard stripes look wrong, just doesn't look right. I see no ethical issues with parting this one, unless there's a minty bike hiding under all that repaint. Which I seriously doubt.
Rear rack looks like original paint perhaps.

If you plan to buy it, make sure the rims are actually S-2s and not something random.

Oh yeah, and they didn't make that model in that configuration in '59.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## spoker (Jan 14, 2015)

and ppl wonder why big box bikes seem like a good deal to john Q public


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 14, 2015)

spoker said:


> and ppl wonder why big box bikes seem like a good deal to john Q public




Because John Q. Public isn't a collector and the bikes are cheap. V/r Shawn


----------



## bobcycles (Jan 14, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> For those who have read the recent post about the guy offering a "Schwinn Phantom" for $5600 or so on ebay that was a piece of crap rat rod not even a canti frame, I spoke to him through email and phone giving him advice on what he has and what it is worth and he agreed he has no idea what he has. The few that I saw were mostly schwinns customized with Chinese parts and repainted. I know he has more than what I saw. I am going to his storage tomorrow to see the bikes as I sold a workmans trike and have to deliver it three blocks so I said I might as well go. The one thing that caught my eye was this fully original Panther. I have always sold every woman's bike I have had including two hornets currently in my possession that are up for sale. I love the way this bike looks but don't want to over pay. I told him I was interested in it around the $200 range. What would be the top that this bike would bring. I have no intention of selling but in case I need to I don't want to have a lot in it. I think this is in great condition as well though there are a few scratches. Also I thought panthers only had chrome fenders? could these not be original to the bike?http://newyork.craigslist.org/brk/bik/4836591322.htmlView attachment 190824




*It's a goofy "kook" bike.  Pretty much what 90% of the redone stuff out there looks like.  Did you ask the guy why he had nearly 6 grand on a 300 dollar or so pile of *%#*?  I get it when these people "don't know" .......well if you "don't know" then get some kind of clue before you insult the entire universe.

the Bikes are scrap...........offer a pittance.  No reward for NO effort.*


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 14, 2015)

He said he has absolutely no clue on anything he has. When I see him this afternoon I'm going to school him on his stuff and hopefully work away with killer deals like this one which will be parted. I really want the headlight for either my 63 Jaguar though I'll have to make a mounting bracket or a 1965 Behrens 20 inch German bike that belonged to my friends dad as a kid and survived Hurricane Sandy after being buried in 5 feet of salt water. I am hoping those are the original chrome fenders under the paint as well.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 14, 2015)

I don't see what all the fuss is about. The springer fork is worth $200 alone. The rocket ray is worth $50-70 depending on rust damage. If the S-2's are clean they are worth $100+. The tank is worth $50 or more, depending if there is chrome under the paint. Even if you pay $250, you can ride the hell out of it and turn a profit afterwords. I would be jumping on that. What about the Stingray? Put together a package deal and cash in!


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 14, 2015)

As long as the bike is around $200 or hopefully less I am parting it out, no intention on keeping a repainted bike. Stingray is poop. only seat, crank are original. May get it for $25 if he takes it. I also want the vista muscle bike as well as that is all original and I will flip that to. the S2s are nice. light rust that will polish nicely but a few spokes have rust and I don't know if they will come out clean


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 14, 2015)

Guy was an ass. For this panther, repop repainted phantom non original wheels no tank, typhoon with repop tank, vista muscle bike, super garbage Ross appollo missing almost everything, he wanted $2000 saying some offered him $200 for a wheel and saying someone made an offer for way may a few minutes before I got there. Don't even bother dealing with these guys they will never sell the bikes. The rest of the bikes were road bikes that were super beat up. Didnt buy anything for those poopty prices


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jan 14, 2015)

for future reference: Here's my wifes survivor '53 panther. That bike isn't close to being authentic. Be patient ,you can do better.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Jan 14, 2015)

My friend has an almost mint blue woman's panther without the wheels for $500. I would rather have a blue men's panther than a woman's. I was only going to get it first because I thought it would be cheap and then because I was going to part it for a nice profit and I needed some of the parts


----------

